# Insulin while pregnant



## joannaharvey7 (May 16, 2017)

Hi all, with my Gestational (or T2 - depending on which Dr you speak to!!) Diabetes, I've been on 2 units of Humalog per meal and 8 Humalin before bed since 27 weeks, when I was diagnosed.
The last two days (since going into 31 weeks) I've noticed that my after breakfast readings have gone up to 7.6-8.0 even though I'm having the same breakfast that has kept me 7.0 and below for the last three weeks.
My other meal times - touch wood - are staying at a good reading (anything between 5.5 and 6.9) for both lunch and dinner.
My wake-up BG is usually 4.4-4.6 and pre meals can even be as low as 3.8 at times.

Do you think this breakfast problem could be my pregnancy hormones being naughty in the morning and settling again as the day goes on? Should I up my breakfast insulin to 3 units, maybe?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## grovesy (May 16, 2017)

You need to speak to your care team.


----------



## joannaharvey7 (May 16, 2017)

I've left a message with them, so awaiting their reply also


----------



## grainger (May 16, 2017)

Breakfast is unfortunately a bit notorious for being a nightmare when pregnant... speak with your team.

You tend to find that your body gets more insulin resistant as your pregnancy progresses but try not to worry, keep speaking with your team and unfortunately it's a lot of trial and error.

Wishing you all the best and hope the final few weeks are smooth for you x


----------



## Cleo (May 16, 2017)

It's def related to the pregnancy hormones !

At this stage in the pregnancy your placenta is working hard to support the growth of bubs, and in doing so it secretes hormones that counter insulin therefore making you more resistant.  In addition, breakfast time in particular is often the time of day when people are often most resistant.  

I experienced what you're describing at the end of both my pregnancies, and although it's frustrating at times, it's actually normal and shows that your body is doing what is supposed to do.

In addition to being on insulin I was put on metformin to help with insulin sensitivity (worked well for me
And meant I didn't have to inject Bucketloads of insulin ).  I also ended up having carb free breakfasts and having to inject ages before breakfast!


----------



## joannaharvey7 (May 17, 2017)

Well this morning I had Natural Yoghurt, Grapes and Nuts - 4.4 before and 4.9 after! God knows what my body is up to in there!! I'll try toast again tomorrow maybe and see..!


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2017)

joannaharvey7 said:


> God knows what my body is up to in there!! I'll try toast again tomorrow maybe and see..!



Doing what it always does, when it's pregnant - completely unbeknown to any female who isn't also diabetic !  LOL

Test, test, test .......


----------



## Cleo (May 17, 2017)

Good luck with the toast !  
Burgen and hovis granary and wholemeal worked best for me x


----------

